# Audyssey mic placement help.......



## ganeshdoss (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi guys...i am new to the forum and thanks for letting me to be a member in this awesome forum...

i have denon 1713 and pioneer shs 100 5.1 speakers.....and i have done audyssey setups in different combination....but all the time....i hear right surround sound is more than left surround and vice versa...

my main listening position is right corner of the couch and left corner my wife sits and no one sits in the center (THREE SEATER COUCH) coz projector beams shoots through there to the screen and i followed the mic placement as it suggest to start with center of the couch....

can u suggest a better mic placement to make the sound better for right and left side of the couch, buddies?pls help it is drilling my head with countless sleepless nights... :help:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Wayne did a great write up on Audyssey awhile back and it contains allot of great info. You should take a look.....http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/audio-processing/68407-audyssey-multeq-faq-setup-guide.html
You can check out this Audyssey video also....http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...t=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okyNlhJ3Hvo


----------



## Tech Geek (Apr 1, 2015)

ganeshdoss said:


> Hi guys...i am new to the forum and thanks for letting me to be a member in this awesome forum...
> 
> i have denon 1713 and pioneer shs 100 5.1 speakers.....and i have done audyssey setups in different combination....but all the time....i hear right surround sound is more than left surround and vice versa...
> 
> ...


My old system had Audyssey and it had me place the mic at primary and secondary listening locations. If yours only allows for a single location, I'd use where you sit! Just tell the wife you "fixed" it! LOL!


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

ganeshdoss said:


> Hi guys...i am new to the forum and thanks for letting me to be a member in this awesome forum...
> 
> i have denon 1713 and pioneer shs 100 5.1 speakers.....and i have done audyssey setups in different combination....but all the time....i hear right surround sound is more than left surround and vice versa...
> 
> ...


Welcome! Did you get your sound fixed? If not, please let us know how you measured with Audyssey. Microphone placement makes a big difference in final sound.



Tech Geek said:


> My old system had Audyssey and it had me place the mic at primary and secondary listening locations. If yours only allows for a single location, I'd use where you sit! Just tell the wife you "fixed" it! LOL!


You might be surprised how many HT's are tuned for best sound at only one spot! Many people in the room usually won't know or care that they're not getting the best sound/picture ( just keep them away from YOUR spot : ).


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

BlueRockinLou said:


> Welcome! Did you get your sound fixed? If not, please let us know how you measured with Audyssey. Microphone placement makes a big difference in final sound.
> 
> 
> You might be surprised how many HT's are tuned for best sound at only one spot! Many people in the room usually won't know or care that they're not getting the best sound/picture ( just keep them away from YOUR spot : ).


You are completely correct regarding mic spots. Chris, founder of Audyssey, told me to take ALL the mic positions that your system has. Using all positions, gives more info to Audyssey to calibrate your room correctly


----------



## Rick R (Dec 3, 2013)

tcarcio said:


> Wayne did a great write up on Audyssey awhile back and it contains allot of great info. You should take a look.....http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/audio-processing/68407-audyssey-multeq-faq-setup-guide.html
> You can check out this Audyssey video also....http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...t=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okyNlhJ3Hvo


Good link, I liked this video and it confirmed, from reading the various threads, that what I do, which is identical to the video is correct and I am very satisfied with the audio performance for both serious listening and movies. Naturally I did not have any problem with the accent :heehee:


----------



## uilleann (Jan 2, 2011)

Since we all know that being off-axis from a speaker can dramatically affect it's response...can anyone confirm if the mics used in these calibrations should also be pointed or angled in any way to achieve the most accurate pick up?

For example, should the little pyramid/spike shaped Audyssey mic be pointed directly towards the speakers, or is it better to pint it straight at the ceiling instead?

Does it really make any difference at all? I know some mics can be highly directional, and others will pick up everything in a full circle. I also know these little mics are a far cry from say a high quality large diaphragm studio mic which can be very picky about both their placement and polar pattern settings.

Hopefully, this is a non-issue, but I've never heard it directly addressed before - and have seen videos with more than one positioning used.

Cheers

Brian~


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

uilleann said:


> Since we all know that being off-axis from a speaker can dramatically affect it's response...can anyone confirm if the mics used in these calibrations should also be pointed or angled in any way to achieve the most accurate pick up?
> 
> For example, should the little pyramid/spike shaped Audyssey mic be pointed directly towards the speakers, or is it better to pint it straight at the ceiling instead?
> 
> ...



Taken right out of Audyssey's web site

*Take the measurements at ear height and with the mic facing the ceiling*

http://www.audyssey.com/technologies/multeq/how-to


JimShaw


----------



## uilleann (Jan 2, 2011)

JimShaw said:


> Taken right out of Audyssey's web site
> 
> *Take the measurements at ear height and with the mic facing the ceiling*
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim - I appreciate the clarification (and the link). It appears I missed that bit several years ago when we first got the AVR, and just hadn't thought to ask again till now.

Cheers

Brian~


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

uilleann said:


> Thanks Jim - I appreciate the clarification (and the link). It appears I missed that bit several years ago when we first got the AVR, and just hadn't thought to ask again till now.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Brian~




Glad to help.

This was also taken off their web site

*Approximate distance from the first measurement position is 2 feet in any direction*

Over the years I found (for me) I got the best results using a much smaller distance vs the 2' they talked about.


Mic at sweet spot (1 position) ear height. Next position 3" forward (2). Back to sweet spot #1, raise mic 3" higher then ear height (3) . Next position move forward to number 2 raise the mic 3" (4).

Back to number 1 then move mic 3" to left at ear height (5). Back to position 1 then right 3" at ear height (6).

(7) position move right 6" from 6th position. (8) position back to position 1, move mic 9" to the left.

All positions are at ear height except for positions 3 and 4 which are 3" above ear height


Of all the years playing with Audyssey this worked out the best for me


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks Jim. I have tried hundreds of Audyssey measurement mic positons but not the one your suggesting. I will try it later today & report back to let you know if I notice any improvement.

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

Dwight Angus said:


> Thanks Jim. I have tried hundreds of Audyssey measurement mic positons but not the one your suggesting. I will try it later today & report back to let you know if I notice any improvement.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using HTShack


I found a pattern image which will be easier to understand










This is like what I did except not as far out as the pattern for positions 8 & 7


----------



## uilleann (Jan 2, 2011)

JimShaw said:


> Glad to help.
> 
> This was also taken off their web site
> 
> ...


Cheers Jim

I'll need to go back and re-scan my room with the mic up, and tighten my placements. I'm working off an old (in electronics terms?) Denon 1910 AVR (ours is a 2009 or 2010 vintage if memory serves) with the rather basic MuliEQ and it's 6 measurement positions available. I've also got our sub stuffed into a corner due to room size and furniture, so probably need to move it out to get a better response and less 'boom' also.

But I think using the above will help. One thing I've noticed, is that the high frequencies tend to feel rather muted and lifeless after running the scan and calculations are applied. It tends to make music in particular feel a bit less lifeless, and certainly doesn't do any favors to the sound stage or imaging. But of course, the big tradeoff is better linearity from the frequency response. I wonder if you feel that moving the sub to a more appropriate location may affect this as much as anything?

Either way, I'll re-run the scan and see what happens. 

Again - many thanks!

Brian~


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

JIm I ran the Audssey xt32 measurement as outlined in your earlier response. This is the one without adjacent chairs. I am amazed how good it is. I will listen again later tonight but my initial impression is its the best I have achieved todate. The soundstage & imaging are clear & concise. I should expand the measurement to include the 2 adjacent chairs with 1 measurement in each chair. Back row is not used 90% of the time so I won't bother with them. So far very impressed. Thnx Jim

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

Dwight Angus said:


> JIm I ran the Audssey xt32 measurement as outlined in your earlier response. This is the one without adjacent chairs. I am amazed how good it is. I will listen again later tonight but my initial impression is its the best I have achieved todate. The soundstage & imaging are clear & concise. I should expand the measurement to include the 2 adjacent chairs with 1 measurement in each chair. Back row is not used 90% of the time so I won't bother with them. So far very impressed. Thnx Jim
> 
> Sent from my iPad using HTShack


Glad you like.

That was my impression when I originally ran it.

Let me know what you think by expanding out numbers 7 & 8 to the chairs on the left and right.

When I tested the wide 7 & 8, I found I liked 7 & 8 to be closer in as I suggested not caring who sat in those seats because who ever does wouldn't have ever notice a difference anyway. Therefore, I set it up for the one who does care and does notice and that would be me.


JimShaw


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

I hear you Jim. I seem to be the only one who cares about the audio here. Perhaps I should just leave the measurements as they are.

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## thrang (May 10, 2012)

I posted this question on another thread, but thought I would try here as I cannot start a new thread yet...

I read Wayne's excellent guide for mic placement, especially in regard to not trying to circumvent your furniture setup (I've always believe similarly) Like many here, I have a row of four theater chairs with headrests. I also have the pro kit along with the standard mic for an 8802a

In the normally reclined position, it is not possible to place the Pro mic tip at ear level - the length of the mic and the tail end cabling runs into the angle of the seat back to where it is about 5-6 inches higher than ear height, through the correct distance from the speakers. So the tip is clearly above the headrest.

I could leave the seats upright and get the mic closer to where it needs to be height-wise, but the position is about about six-eight inches off the actual head position (forward) since the seat is not reclined.

Alternatively, I could use the standard mic - given the much shorter height, I can pretty much get the tip where it needs to be with the seat properly reclined.

I'm sure I'm not the first Pro user here that has run into this physical placement issue...so any thoughts if using the better Pro mic/software, but not in the ideal position, is better or worse than using the standard mic in the correct position. I'm especially suspicious that the Pro mic can accurately identify LF wavelengths as well as the Pro mic...

Thanks


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

I do not wish to lead you or this thread or this discussion astray, but there has been a lot of experimentation with "improved" methods for determining mic placement for Audyssey. I will warn you that they can get a bit radical, and if you prefer to use a _by the book_ sort of approach, then by all means do so.

Here is a link to a thread covering some of those experiments and the results. Their intent was to accomplish the following:

Give improved soundstage and imaging results.
Give more predictable, repeatable, satisfying Audyssey setup results in general, with minimum fuss and trouble.


----------

